# John Deere Model 14SE



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

I have a new problem! A 21" self propelled needs a blade clutch. I cant find one on the Inet....help! A parts list or a link with some numbers would be great. Edwardj


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

You can lookup parts at the link above, but you will have to find a John Dealer to purchase parts from, either local or on the net, I don't think you will find them elsewhere.

You can go to the John Deere site and use their dealer locater or use their online service for ordering parts.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

Good Luck is right! I found the pics of the "BBC" blade brake clutch but the part number isn't referenced back in their catalog of part numbers....I inherited this thing, meaning I probably would never have laid out that much money for something that only cuts grass!. Can I have the crank drilled and tapped without disassembling the Kawa?

This last line is a followup to the HiWheel trimmer you helped me with back in April. I have run about three tanks of gas through it now and it's running like a champ! Edwardj


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This is what I came up with when I check for the BBC unit for your mower. 
Part Details

Part Number: AM121452 
Replaces Part: AM107376
Part Price: 105.00 USD


The crankshaft is already drilled and tapped, but will be too short to mount a blade directly to it.


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the JD link; they have a decent parts breakdown on the webpage. I have never been a big deete fan, but that is probably just me. These numbers compare with other numbers I have researched but your indicated price is 40 bucks less...Where can I come close to that? edwardj


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I went to the John Deere site and clicked on the buy parts on line link. I Pasted the info from their site in my post.


----------

